# New Cruze diesel



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Congrats on your new CTD! When you get a chance please post a picture of your Cruze. That is my favorite Cruze color.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and congrats! It's a great car as I can attest after 39K miles (and counting) in one.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on the TD.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! Congratulations on the new cruze! You definitely made the right choice. You'll love this car!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Well....my, oh my....good to see the Cruze TD appeals to the gentler sex as well. Just curious, what drew you to the diesel? Don't get me wrong, you made a very wise and fun decision, but I don't know many females that are savvy enough about cars to make a decision in favor of a diesel. Good luck on your car, but since it's a Cruze diesel...you don't need luck...lol!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Great choice and welcome to the club


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats!!! 

I was was skeptical at first but once driving it, was sold on it. I as a rule hate 4cyl front drive cars...but this one...is the exception. 

Funny thing is my wife won't drive my 04 Ram cummins, but won't stop driving the Cruze even though she has 09 Charger RT Daytona to drive too.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well....my, oh my....good to see the Cruze TD appeals to the gentler sex as well. Just curious, what drew you to the diesel? Don't get me wrong, you made a very wise and fun decision, but I don't know many females that are savvy enough about cars to make a decision in favor of a diesel. Good luck on your car, but since it's a Cruze diesel...you don't need luck...lol!


I chose the Cruze simply because I've always had the cavaliers and a cobalt so the newest edition is the Cruze. I've always loved my cavaliers and cobalt so that was an easy decision. I went to diesel being a farm owner and already knowing the benefits of a diesel motor in the trucks and tractors so in this car I fell in love as soon as they advertised it on TV the first time. I wanted a new Cruze but the diesel just made me go buy one faster. Plus the fuel mileage was a big plus to me. It became a must have when I drove one on December 21. 

Thanks to everyone for the welcomes. I'll get some pictures as soon as it gets a bath. It's been raining and flurrying for the past few days so it's got a lovely coating of mud now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My wife calls it Nail Polish Red. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

The weather has been crap here so it's filthy but here it is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Its practically my twin!!! :clap:


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

So I think I'm going to plasti dip the wheels and put red metalizer over it to protect them for the rest of this winter. Plus change the look. I won't get anything really fancy or major done until the warranty is out. Going to get the windows tinted too in the next couple weeks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

